

Account sign-up requirement/retention ploy, Glassdoor - ddol
http://i.imgur.com/zc0Al.png

======
bartonfink
What's the problem with this? It's the internet equivalent of "I'll tell you
my salary if you tell me yours."

If you're really concerned about long-term access without adding anything
yourself, go ahead and make something up to get through the filter. Bitching
about being asked to contribute is just parasitic and lame.

~~~
ddol
It's not a complaint, I don't have a problem with it. It's an interesting hook
to keep users involved.

~~~
bartonfink
Gotcha. Because of the word 'ploy' I thought you were upset that they wanted
your input.

